# Which Ennaegram type is your fatal attraction?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

My ex-wife of 15 years was a type 8. I tend to be attracted to strong, independent women. I don't like super needy women at all.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Probably 4s. Very drawn to their depth but I think the self-absorption/broodiness would drive me crazy at the same time, as well as the need to feel different as opposed to finding joy in being a part of everything else. It's probably the same reason why I'm both drawn to people who are more introverted than me in a crowd but also avoid one-on-one contact; I wouldn't know how to talk to them unless they were more involved with what everyone else was doing.

I feel like I'd get this sense of "I love how in tune you are with yourself. In some ways you seem to know more about humankind than most because of it. But can we go join the rest of the world and get out of our heads?"


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

picked 5s and 8s but actually anyone accept 3,9,1,6 and maybe 7 works


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Type 5.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

My _fatal _attraction is 9, since I have fallen for them a lot, and they never like me back. I also hate the lack of directness, it's actually a mean thing to do to someone.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Type 2. I want to work a hard, intense job, then come home and be taken care of by a nurturing, domesticated, glamorous girly girl. Type 6 is also up there. Loyalty combined with a little bit of insecurity is a very attractive combination.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't have an option to pick myself. Still, I find it odd that the withdrawn types (4, 5, 9) have so many votes, with only the Eights ahead of them. Okay, I get that it's a 'fatal attraction' poll, so it helps to be aloof and mysterious. But the explanation that leaps to mind is that people are voting for the _idea_ of a type rather than the type itself. The alternative is that there are a ton of withdrawn types on PerC who are all voting for each other, for which I can find some support in the comments.


----------



## linguistic (Jun 8, 2017)

gotta be 6


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

I voted 3 and 8. But I also really like 2s because their hearts are so giving. It brings out my generous side.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Hmm, let's tick the list off.

1s, 3s and 7s generally love me - I'm a 371 - so our connection is very sexual, very pleasurable, but not fatal. An ideal combination to ensure reproductive success. On the other hand, 6s hate me, but because I hate them as well we tend not to enjoy physical intimacy. 

So that leaves the others...

2s and 8s are annoying because they get into my personal space. These are the women who rearrange your furniture, preach about cultural diversity, take your homebrew out of the fridge and put hummus in instead. They whine about how you don't appreciate them enough and try to "make you into a better person". I don't like that. 

OK, three types to go.

5s? These girls are cool. We tend to see the world the same way but have come about our vision from a different perspective. Wildcard wife material. Can be very sexy.

OK so it's a catfight between 4s and 9s (this would be very passive-aggressive and interesting to watch). I am inclined to say that 4s are probably my fatal attraction type. This is because I would quickly tire of a 9's indecision and tendencies to withdraw. They would not last a long time with a man like me. A 4, however, would be stormy. This would be the stereotypical obsessive, tragic, sex-five-times-a-day, unable-to-survive-without-each-other type of relationship. As it happens I do tend to attract 4s, as well...but they ought to stay away, or one day we will both end up dead like Tristan and Isolde.


----------

